# my tiger oscar has developed tiny white spots



## cshelton78 (Jul 13, 2008)

tiny white spots on body and fins.....any suggestions?

thanks,
corey


----------



## oscarlover43055 (Jun 7, 2008)

Ich away


----------



## Al'Thor (Mar 11, 2006)

No ICH away. No meds are necessary to cure ICH. Read this, it describes what it is and how to cure it. Personally, I follow the 'Raised Temperature' treatment #2, and I've never lost a fish.

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/ich.php


----------



## BlackShark11k (Feb 16, 2007)

Al'Thor said:


> No ICH away. No meds are necessary to cure ICH. Read this, it describes what it is and how to cure it. Personally, I follow the 'Raised Temperature' treatment #2, and I've never lost a fish.
> 
> http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/ich.php


Agreed 100%

That's probably the best article out there about curing ich.


----------

